
Four Members of China's Military Indicted for Equifax Breach - kamaraju
https://www.wsj.com/articles/four-members-of-china-s-military-indicted-for-massive-equifax-breach-11581346824
======
mzs
[https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-military-personnel-
ch...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-military-personnel-charged-
computer-fraud-economic-espionage-and-wire-fraud-hacking)

[https://apnews.com/05aa58325be0a85d44c637bd891e668f](https://apnews.com/05aa58325be0a85d44c637bd891e668f)

------
dang
Current discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289826)

